# Sibelius: A way to lock the note spacing of a specific bar so inputting new notes will not reset the spacing?



## FelixDeepTerror (Oct 14, 2022)

As you see here I manually enlarge the space between the notes. But when adding new notes in the same system, it all resets and crams everything. How can I prevent Sibelius from doing this on this specific bar?


----------



## benwiggy (Oct 14, 2022)

The golden rule of pretty much any notation software is "get all the notes in first; then do the spacing after".


----------

